# Where to launch?



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I am wanting to go down to the OR this weekend or sometime during next week to fish. I have never fished it before and I live about an hour + away. can anyone give me some ideas on where to launch please? I would like to be somewhere outside and east of cincinnati. I'm thinking that finding a SECURE boat ramp might be an issue right in the city. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Based on your name (and I think some posts that I've seen) I assume you are launching a yak on the OR? What kind of fishing you planning to do? Catfish, hybrids, bass, ?

I live and fish east of Cincy, so I can probably give you a few launches once I know what you're after. I drive 52 to work everyday and pass 3 public ramps on the way there  Neville, New Richmond, and Nine Mile.

If you're fishing from the yak, you have a few more options too depending on what kind of entry you want to make 

CW


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

creekwalker said:


> Based on your name (and I think some posts that I've seen) I assume you are launching a yak on the OR? What kind of fishing you planning to do? Catfish, hybrids, bass, ?
> 
> I live and fish east of Cincy, so I can probably give you a few launches once I know what you're after. I drive 52 to work everyday and pass 3 public ramps on the way there  Neville, New Richmond, and Nine Mile.
> 
> ...



well I won't be in the kayak this time I'll need a ramp so I can back the boat in the water. I think we will be targeting mostly bass or maybe set up for some cats too while we are at it. are those ramps you mentioned public and is there a fee for using them?
Thanks


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

one more quick question since I've never fished down there before? Are you allowed to fish in any of the tribs on the kentucky side with an ohio liscense? I would think you could to a certain piont but maybe you can't go into them at all?
thanks


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Neville,in the town of the same name, about 20-30 min W of cinci is nice. Close to the dam too. Safe as far as I have seen...no riff-raff like in the city.Nine mi is a pay for(lot of creek mouths to fish there) but neville is free(unless I missed the pay box??).
Can only fish the banks of the OR from the KY shore,no tribs unless ya got their license,TC1


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

What does nine mile cost? $5-$10? I like the sound of creekmouths to fish in.
Thanks


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Neville,in the town of the same name, about 20-30 min W of cinci?


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I think it's $5.Some nice flats/bars around the creeks and the deep holes where the crik drops into the river...never know what you'll get.
Jake,more'n 20-30min? Could be. I dunno,I got fish on my mind when I hit rt 52 so my judgement may be off,TC1


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

TC1, I'd say you are about right with the upper end of 30 min from Cincy...maybe 35.

I'm not sure about creeks around Neville. I'd probably put in at Neville if you were going to make the run up to Meldahl. There's a couple of feeder creeks below Meldahl too (one on each side). If you put in at NR there are at least a couple of creeks nearby that I can think of and you can always make the run up river a bit to Indian which looked like it was clearing up a bit this morning unless that was the glare of the sun as I crossed the bridge!

CW


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Well.it's an hour and 10 to 52 from here nd it's a total of an hour and 40 to get there so maybe I'm scootin' in anticipation...never time the run home,I'm sure it's slower sometimes. 
CW,I was making comment about the creeks around 9 mi but I have had some success at the several ck mouths down from Neville too.
All I know is I catch fish every time I go to that river and some nice ones at that! TC1


----------

